# Jonni Joyce Seminar



## Amy Hisaoka (May 3, 2012)

We had a 3 day Jonni Joyce trailing seminar and it was great! Jonni had lots of great input for our team. It was all about tightening up our dog's skill and reading the dog better. We all really enjoyed the seminar and learned a lot of great things. One of the things we did to reduce errors on the trail is use scent articles on the trail with treats on them about every 10-30 paces. This reinforces the dog when he or she is on trail, and rewards them for being on track. It did make a huge difference, especially for the fringe dogs that trail further away from the footfall.


----------

